# Happy New year



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2014)

Let's make sure everyone gets home safe tonight.
And may next year be a good one.:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 31, 2014)

:agree: and Thank-you to all the members who have spent their time here helping others with the problems they were having. Y'all make this a nice place to hang out and share the knowledge we've gathered over the years.

Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday. And please, If you drink, don't drive and if you drive, don't drink.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 1, 2015)

It's too funny... there goes another dollar into the swear Jar...:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 1, 2015)

inspectorD said:


> It's too funny... there goes another* $10* dollar into the swear Jar...:hide:



Fixed it for ya...we have to pay for increased health care costs this year...


----------



## frodo (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new Year  ALL..I hope all your dreams and aspirations  come to fruition.
that every one on this site experiences good health and prosperity
All your families are healthy.  
                        Frodo   


OH YEAH?   that opens up a whole new realm of jokes and giggles


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah. as funny as most of that stuff is, it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

Lock him up in pillories for using an acronym.
Stories have in old england they would lock people up in stockade for puplic viewing and wrote a label for the crime he commited like thief or what ever and some things were to long so they just wrote the acronym.(( for unlawfull carnel knowledge))


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, I'll be D.A.M.N.ed (Diabolical Acronym Mostly Nonexistent)


----------



## frodo (Jan 3, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Well, I'll be D.A.M.N.ed (Diabolical Acronym Mostly Nonexistent)



that has been stoled


----------

